# Dry fired Hoyt Charger



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Paper tune it in your hands and check timing and sight in again. Should be good to go again.


----------



## Macdoc18 (Dec 28, 2012)

is your peep position the same as before? does it seem to be twisting more when you draw. This may denote a torn string or cable underneath the serving If the draw length seems a bit longer or shorter now I would consider a new string set. Also check the cable guard to see if the dry fire knocked it out of position
MLC


----------



## vinnybin (Aug 21, 2014)

It did seem to twist more. I put back exactly how it was before. I had marks where it should go. Im not sure about the cable guard. To be honest I had to google what it was. Do you have a thread I can go to? Cant seem to find anything.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 9, 2012)

I'm assuming you stomped a mudhole....


----------



## vinnybin (Aug 21, 2014)

That was the thing about it. Fiances brother. I had to tell him it was no big deal...


----------



## LONG RANGE (Sep 3, 2014)

Fiances brother or not it is a big deal! He would be paying for the fix!!!


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

Since your distance will be at most 35 maybe 40 yards... follow this for your quick tune:

Do this first:





Then this:





Good luck.


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

vinnybin said:


> Deer season opens in 25 days. I'm running out of time. Any advise would be great. 2013 Hoyt Charger, 28.5 draw, 62lbs, 400 arrows.


I've had a couple nocks go, the same as a dry fire, on several Hoyt bows. I have six at all times, and shoot year round. I've never had a single limb failure. I have had a couple sets of cam bearings go, but I am not sure that was the issue.

Your peep was off. Did you replace it in the same set of strands? Probably not. 
It's been really hot lately, have you been shooting inside, or out in the heat? Every set of rigging on the planet needs a turn from time to time, especially in hot weather.

This past week I noticed my peep was walking on a set of original Hoyt rigging. It moved a quarter turn in one session, and I put a half turn on the bottom, fixed. Next day, it was a quarter turn out again. I backed the limbs out 5 turns each, went upstairs, and called Prostrings for a new set of cables and string. I have no doubt there is a broken strand some where. When a string goes it doesn't change a bit, it changes a lot, and fast, you don't need to look closely.

My advise is don't panic, and when you see a decent pre-owned bow on AT classifieds that fits your DL/PW needs, get a spare. When you have a decent spare, you never need to panic. I have five, I never worry.


----------

